# Buying a car in Australia - advice



## TessaD (Sep 19, 2010)

We arrived in Sydney one week ago and all is going well.

We are in the process of buying a car (privately, used) and I am trying to understand tax/insurance etc....here's what I think so far

1: I think we need to pay stamp duty on the car (which I gather in NSW would be $300 for a $10000 car)
2. Fully comprehensive car insurance (not sure where the best places to get quotes are) - I have a quote for $800 per year
3. Green slip - I'm not clear if you need this as well as fully comp insurance, or if you have fully comp insurance then this covers the green slip requirement too?
4. Tax - I can't find what the cost of taxing the car is (e.g. like UK road tax) - does it exist?
5. Are there any other tax/insurance/reg costs I should be aware of?

I have searched here and can't find info about this but if I'm missing somewhere obvious then any links would be appreciated too.

Thanks

Tessa


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.britzinoz.com/page.php?46*[Links to own site removed by moderator - please check forum rules]

Compulsory Third Party Insurance*
Compulsory Third Party (Green Slip in NSW) is a compulsory insurance to cover Injury to Third Parties, that must be taken out when registering a motor vehicle.

It covers the owner or driver of the motor vehicle in the event of an accident against any legal liability or obligation that they may have to anyone that they injure, it only covers personal injury, it DOES NOT cover damage to other property, cars etc

*Comprehensive Insurance*
Comprehensive Insurance is an optional insurance cover that covers damage to your car, and or other vehicles that may be damaged in an accident.

Again, this policy does NOT cover Third Party injury to any person, as that is covered by the Compulsory third party cover mentioned above.

*[Links to own site removed by moderator - please check forum rules]*

http://www.britzinoz.com/page.php?166All vehicles need to be registered annually, in the same way as British vehicles have to pay for Road Fund Licence.
Here it is called registration or REGO.

The costs vary between the States, details here for  NSW

http://www.britzinoz.com/page.php?78*[Links to own site removed by moderator - please check forum rules]*

Stamp duty when buying a car is $3 for every $100 (or part of $100) of its value in NSW, other rates apply for other States.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi TessaD,

Try getting an online quote from AAMI since we found them to be one of the cheapest car insurance quotes (we're in South Australia but I think that AAMI are national).

For NSW registration fees:
Vehicle registration fees

For stamp duty:
Stamp duty

For registration:
Registering a vehicle with expired or cancelled registration

Regards,
Karen


----------



## sheclisamtriimi (Nov 6, 2010)

kaz101 said:


> Hi TessaD,
> 
> Try getting an online quote from AAMI since we found them to be one of the cheapest car insurance quotes (we're in South Australia but I think that AAMI are national).
> 
> ...




Did anyone look into bringing their car with them? or is it too expensive or worth doing it?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

sheclisamtriimi said:


> Did anyone look into bringing their car with them? or is it too expensive or worth doing it?


If you do a search this has been discussed many times before - if you search for Ford Mustang you'll find my old posts. In short unless it something of value (real or sentimental) then it's really not worth it. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## sheclisamtriimi (Nov 6, 2010)

kaz101 said:


> If you do a search this has been discussed many times before - if you search for Ford Mustang you'll find my old posts. In short unless it something of value (real or sentimental) then it's really not worth it.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Hi Karen

Thanks for that. This all new to me, we are at the waiting for results of skill assessment and prep our state sponsorship stage for sa. Great to have some people here who have done it all before. Hope your new life is going well.

Sheila


----------

